# Side Buttons on MX500 - How to make them work?

## Anticipat3

So using mouse gestures in Firebird is beginning to bother me.

I have my MX500 all set up to use the scroll wheel and all that good stuff, but I haven't yet figured out how to use the side buttons, and they're not the same "buttons" as on a microsoft 5 button mouse -- so anybody want to clue me in as to how to make them work?  I'd like to have the thumb buttons browse back/forward, and the "window" button show a window list like mouse3 does in KDE by default.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## arwen

I haven't tested this (yet), but maybe you can look the event codes with "xev" and attach these event codes with "xmodmap" to some keyboard events like arrow_up and arrow_down perhaps. Just a thought..

I have mx310 with those side buttons and have to try this when I get home.

----------

## arwen

Some testing..

Changed mouse driver to "ExplorerPS/2"

and gave these options (to XF86Config):

```
Options "Buttons" "7"

Options "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"
```

..and in X gave command 

```
xmodmap -e "buttons = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
```

MX310 has 8 buttons, 7 of them is now recognized by X.

 button 1 = left mouse button

 button 2 = right mouse button

 button 3 = middle mouse button (pressing scroll wheel)

 button 4 = left side button

 button 5 = right side button

 button 6 = scroll wheel up

 button 7 = scroll wheel down

above configuration work like this: scroll wheel up and down works in vertical way, and side buttons horizontal way.

iClick button is recognized as button 1 by X.... limitation of ExplorerPS/2 driver?!

----------

## Mr. Hahn

need to emerge imwheel. That is how I got my mx700 working. google it, some guy has a great guide on it. For some reason though, it never worked in openbox.

----------

## Wompatti

I also have a MX310 mouse, but I can't get it to work, even if I take use of your examples. After kde 3.2 has been built, I'll try to plug the mouse in PS/2 port instead of USB. Let's see if that works.

----------

